# fine english pop of the 80''



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Nyam nyam *'' this is the place'' ohh i love this song i wish it were on YouTube
nice 80'' keyboard in it , very authentic

*the chameleons *'' monkeyland'' they were better than u2 i swear

*the wild swans *hmmm very nice depressing stuff, so sweet, ''no bleeding'' , ''flower of england''

You guys like these bands or know em, because here in canada we never heard of em until very later
these were kind indie at the time even for thee musically knowledge.

Love the 80'' pop music of england

:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

The Maisonettes - Heartache Avenue


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I loved the Maisonettes song - a pretty nifty 60s/soul pastiche with the image to match. They released a follow-up single but it totally bombed, as did their only album. Singer Lol Mason has made a good living out of writing jingles and instrumental music since then and he was also lead singer in the group City Boy who did well for a while in the 70s.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> I loved the Maisonettes song - a pretty nifty 60s/soul pastiche with the image to match. They released a follow-up single but it totally bombed, as did their only album. Singer Lol Mason has made a good living out of writing jingles and instrumental music since then and he was also lead singer in the group City Boy who did well for a while in the 70s.


Indeed. I bought this CD and nothing comes within hailing distance of Heartache Avenue.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

The greatest British pop masterpiece of the 80's






Kate Bush
Hounds of Love


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Kate Bush seems too out there to fully qualify as pop, but I love her amazing creativity -- well, _because_ she's not terribly pop or mainstream.

Another great 80s act I enjoyed, bordering on the artsy avant garde (but not in this example) is England's *Talk Talk*.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

My favourite English band of the 80s was probably XTC. I'd have liked them even more if they'd have kept producer Hugh Padgham and his bloody annoying 'gated drums' sound off the otherwise perfect English Settlement album.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Weston said:


> Kate Bush seems too out there to fully qualify as pop, but I love her amazing creativity -- well, _because_ she's not terribly pop or mainstream.
> 
> Another great 80s act I enjoyed, bordering on the artsy avant garde (but not in this example) is England's *Talk Talk*.


On second thought, you are right. KB really isn't pop, I think of that era of music and 'Hounds of Love' is my favorite album from that period, actually one of my favorite albums of all time. I've mention 'Hounds of Love' and 'Abbey Road' in the same sentence quite often.

The Human League is a pop.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

elgars ghost said:


> My favourite English band of the 80s was probably XTC. I'd have liked them even more if they'd have kept producer Hugh Padgham and his bloody annoying 'gated drums' sound off the otherwise perfect English Settlement album.


XTC is an amazing band, great writing, and their alter egos 'The Dukes of Stratosphear' made some terrific music too. My favorite album is 'Skylarking'. Another album like 'Hounds of Love' that can be listened to as a whole instead of a collection of songs.


----------

